# Ever met a celebrity ?



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I haven't met any mega stars in my time, but a few lesser known almost celebs.

Ralph Klein...........he was campaigning in a small town while we were driving through. He came up and shook my hand and asked for our support. I told him we live in Ontario and he said........."you are no good to me" and walked away......lol

Joe Clark..............the Conservative Party called and asked if we would be home on Saturday and how the neighborhood was. I told them we would be home and it was a nice neighborhood. Come Saturday I had forgotten, and my wife was met at our door with Joe Clark and television cameras. It took awhile for her to forgive me for that one. I guess I didn't actually meet him......lol.

Red Storey, Walter Gretzky, Gordie Howe, Carl Brewer, George Chuvalo.........all nice guys with lots of stories to tell.

Who have you met ?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

haha sags....what are you on today?...
Not sure if he fits into the 'celebrity' category...but I had a nice little impromptu chat with bob dylan in a hotel parking lot when he rolled thru my little town a few years back. Being a long-time fan, people asked me what he was like. My response: after all these years, he was just like I'd hoped he'd be!


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

Justin Trudeau. :biggrin:


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Every morning.... in my bathroom mirror.:tranquillity:


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

David Hasselhoff at a poker event in Europe and Gowen at a private party a couple years ago.Also Daniel Negreanu ,Phil Hellmuth Phil Ivey and a few other famous poker players.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Yvonne Cournoyer, Pete Mahovlich, Yvonne Lambert. They lived in my neighbourhood in the suburbs of Montreal. 

Gordie Howe - it seems that everybody has met Gordie Howe. 

Paul Martin. 

Ralph Klein walked past me at a Flames game once. Actually he staggered past me - he had fallen off the wagon. 

Had dinner with an actor who had a bit part in _2001 A Space Odyssey_.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Princess Anne, Joe Clark, Jean Chrétien.


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

My daughter met the young actor in the role of Bjorn on Vikings two winters ago in a bar here. He was filming just outside our city in -20 weather, poor guy.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

olivaw said:


> Yvonne Cournoyer, Pete Mahovlich, Yvonne Lambert. They lived in my neighbourhood in the suburbs of Montreal.


*Yvon* Lambert and *Yvan* Cournoyer


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...oh yeah...and had a drink with bobby orr & eddie johnston.....


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Bill Gates, briefly.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

did i mention van morrison....and neil young ... paul anka... (not all at same time!)


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Not an NDPer, but for some reason, only politicians I have met are Bob Rae and Alexa McDonough. Neither at political events.

Spoke to Gary Player once at a promotional event in Montreal. Many years later bumped into Ernie Els - he took time to have a chat with us. He was in his shorts and flip-flops, no entourage or security and driving a tiny car. Great guy.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

As I mentioned, I met George Chuvalo after he had spent a day in the city and had stopped at a friend's restaurant for a pizza.

I was invited to his table by his friend, and remember that he was quiet and reserved.

A couple of days later, I watched a local Rogers cablecast that showed Chuvalo had given a "talk" at the local high school.

He talked about his life and the tragedies in his family. He gave the most impassioned talk I have ever heard to the kids.

You could hear a pin drop in the auditorium. He had the kids full attention and there was some tears flowing by the end.

I wondered....how could a man who could hold an auditorium full of teenagers spell bound, lose his own family to drugs.

I gained a lot of respect for "The Champ" after watching that.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I also met Roger Moore. That's Bond, James Bond. We shared a hotel elevator in Rio de Janeiro almost 20 years go.

And I met Li Ka-Shing (who owns Husky Oil amongst other things and is the richest man in Hong Kong). Also close to 20 years ago. I also met several members of his family.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I met William Macy this year and he is a very nice guy. I also met Richard Dean Anderson this year and over the years. Years ago I met the British Bulldogs and Randy Savage along with Elizabeth from the WWE.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

When I worked in police , I met and talked with then President of Israel Ezer Weizman  , couple of months ago met and chat with Kevin Reynolds and number 1 figure skater Kevin Reynolds.
This Xmas when visiting Cuba, was drinking with Niklas Sundström, former NHL star who played 10 years in NYR, Sharks and Habs


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Erin Brockovich sat on my bar in the Caymans.
Met Lemmy from Motorhead twice (big celeb in the rock world- RIP sir.)
Gordon Downie twice
Gordie Howe, Bobby Hull, Derek Sanderson
Todd Rundgren
All of Guns N' Roses
All of The Cult except the singer
Most of AC/DC
Various lesser-known rock stars
Charles Martin Smith used to be a regular on my bar in Vancouver- he'd sit and read scripts while sipping his drink.
Ryan Reynolds was a regular in my bar when he was an unknown in Vancouver's Kitsilano- super nice guy.
Ron Jeremy- (he was sitting behind us in the Rainbow after my band played the Whiskey-A-Go-Go in Hollywood once.)


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

new dog said:


> I met William Macy this year and he is a very nice guy.


I met his wife in the US - Felicity Huffman, a terrific actress. Nice couple!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Quote Originally Posted by olivaw View Post
Yvonne Cournoyer, Pete Mahovlich, Yvonne Lambert. They lived in my neighbourhood in the suburbs of Montreal. 

Yvon Lambert and Yvan Cournoyer

olivaw's obviously NOT a habs fan !!!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

agent99 said:


> *Yvon* Lambert and *Yvan* Cournoyer





olivaw said:


> Yvonne Cournoyer, Pete Mahovlich, Yvonne Lambert. They lived in my neighbourhood in the suburbs of Montreal.
> 
> Gordie Howe - it seems that everybody has met Gordie Howe.
> 
> ...


..hahaha...rode down in an elevator with mr. hockey at some sort of all-star event in calgary/ in the 80's?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...oh, and gordie lightfoot...he's on the short side!....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's a follow-up question for the thread:
"Ever met a celebrity.... who turned out to be a total a**-hole?"


----------



## DayTek (Sep 26, 2013)

Joe Bowen before a Leafs game
Ron McLean at a Hockey Day In Canada event
Steve Thomas at a restaurant before an OHL game (I think he was scouting)
Nazem Kadri, Drew Doughty, Logan Couture and Corey Perry at a charity event – All of them really nice, with exception of Corey Perry, he was a little stuck up
Peter Mansbridge and Cynthia Dale at my work
Other lesser known hockey players and actors through work

I meet hockey players because I love hockey and go to a lot of events surrounding it! Hehe.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Reminds me....I met Peter Mansbridge at a checkin counter at the Winnipeg airport some years ago. He was wearing a yellow sou'wester and was returning from the Arctic. 

I met Rex Murphy in a security line up at the Minneapolis airport. He is quite a small man, instantly recognizable with his exophthalmos. 

In 2006 I was returning from St. Lucia to Toronto on Air Canada and Rick Mercer was in first class.

In 1989 I was in Chicago and went out to eat at Oprah Winfrey's restaurant with an old friend. Dan Rather was sitting just behind me.

In 2000 I met Carlos Menem, former president of Argentina, at an ornamental garden in Shanghai. 

I once shook hands with Michael Ignatieff at a Canadian Club luncheon. 

At another Canadian Club luncheon, I listened to then auditor general Sheila Fraser give a great speech. That was in 2005. 

I haven't been running into so many famous people since I retired.


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll take meeting Gordie Howe a bit further, I've played hockey with him at the Ontario Adult Hockey Championships many years ago. I've met and coached with a number of Markham area hockey stars (past and present).

We've done a few of the Gold Medal Plates auction trips so have meet many of the musicians (Jim Cuddy, Ed Robertson, Sam Roberts, Alan Doyle, Melissa McClelland, Luke Doucet, Danny Michel to name a few) and Olympians (Kyle Shewfelt, Marnie McBean to name a few).

All of the above were very personable and just everyday people in a one-on-one situation. :cool2:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

David Chilton (funny guy), Pinball Clemons (energizing)


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Never met Pinball but from what I have seen energizing would describe it.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

heyjude said:


> Reminds me....I met Peter Mansbridge at a checkin counter at the Winnipeg airport some years ago. He was wearing a yellow sou'wester and was returning from the Arctic.
> 
> I met Rex Murphy in a security line up at the Minneapolis airport. He is quite a small man, instantly recognizable with his exophthalmos. .


Rex would be impressed, jude! good one!
Also, not sure I'd put Mr. Ignatieff or Ms. Fraser squarely in the 'celebrity' category! LOL!


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

I once met Sheila Fraser at my convocation dinner who was the honorary degree recipient at my convocation. As a budding accountant, this was awesome! She was very down to earth and was willing to talk with each student individually. She was genuinely interested in our goals and provided some sage advice.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 29, 2012)

I met Bryan Adams many years ago while skiing at Cypress Bowl. At first I didn't recognize him, but I noticed quite a few people turning heads, and noticing this guy in a black ski suit. I ended up next to him in the chairlift lineup, and we chatted briefly about the snow conditions, and I wished him a good day of skiing.

I met Chris Gailus (news anchor for Global News at 6 here in BC) a couple years ago at Vancouver airport. We were both waiting for the same flight to New York City. We had a good 10 minute chat about the hot news stories of the day, and how he was heading to New York for a buddy's bachelor party and wedding. He was also happy to pose for a photo with me. A super friendly guy.


----------



## SweetLake (Jan 23, 2017)

I met Pamela Anderson like..20 years ago.


lol, I'm old


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

So my sons and I were at a fishing lodge on gorgeous Lake Athapapuskow by Cranberry Portage, Manitoba. Big bonfires and a sweltering, late July evening.

Down the way an NDP group was gathered and were in merry celebrations. We were toasting the evening and being secluded I was dressed only in a pair of what we call gotchies, when out of the darkness, carrying a chilled Blue was our then Premier Gary Doer, I assume he was sneaking away for a leak.

Being a smooth politician and probably into the Blue basket he stopped and chatted. This was OK but being dressed rather skimpy I was more than uneasy. Always wondered if Gary was a tad curious about my attire and what kind of group he encountered.

So that is my claim to fame, chatting with the Premier while dressed in briefs!! (Gary was a fine fellow that evening but....)


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

I did some technical advising for movies and tv on the side around 1994/6 and met quite a few celebs. Selleck, Barkin, Fishburne, George C Scott etc. Was even in a few productions for fun. :chuncky: X Files etc. I was usually dead in X Files. :tongue-new:
Cheers
Doc


----------

